# finding the best buffer



## Horhe (Nov 11, 2017)

Hello guys

Which of these are the best buffer?
For corners: UBL, UBR,UFR or UFL?
For edges: DF,UB,UR, UF or UL?
picking the best buffer bugs me a lot. Thats why i ask u guys (^～^)
Are there best buffers?
Are there any advantages each of them?
Or it is just personal preference?
Thank you guys!


----------



## theawesomecuber (Nov 11, 2017)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/daniels-comms.61251/#post-1251938

There is the post where Daniel Lin convinced me to use UF/UFR instead on UB/UBL.

DF is definitely worse than UF, because parity and TuRBo algs. I can't speak much for UL and UR buffers.

Good luck finding the pair that works for you!


----------



## Horhe (Nov 12, 2017)

you use UF/UFR buffer? What will you do if you have a parity? 
I am only a begginer to 3style sorry but I 95% understand how 3style works on corners


----------



## theawesomecuber (Nov 12, 2017)

Horhe said:


> you use UF/UFR buffer? What will you do if you have a parity?
> I am only a begginer to 3style sorry but I 95% understand how 3style works on corners


I use orozco, so parity is just executing an algorithm after shooting to all your targets.

The end goal of parity is to have an algorithm that swaps both your corner buffer with a corner target and your edge buffer with an edge target. This is done by conjugating 22LL algs. When your edge buffer is in the D layer, you pretty much have to have an M2 to move it to the top, which adds time and complication. Of course all of this is very high level, and you can be world class with basically any parity method.


----------



## Horhe (Nov 12, 2017)

So when there is parity whe u use UF/UFR, u will just apply a 22LL alg?
(I just want to know how its done when you or other people have parity on UF/UFR when using Pure 3 Style)


----------



## theawesomecuber (Nov 12, 2017)

Horhe said:


> So when there is parity whe u use UF/UFR, u will just apply a 22LL alg?
> (I just want to know how its done when you or other people have parity on UF/UFR when using Pure 3 Style)


You have to remember, I think maybe a couple of people in the world do parity the way I described.

Parity is no different from any other parity method, all parity is is solving the "extra" corner and edge targets. This can be done in so many ways, the way im describing being the most advanced.

Pretty much, don't worry about parity too much haha.


----------



## Horhe (Nov 12, 2017)

_Ok. Now, I'll continue studying 3style on corners. But now, my buffer is UFR and will never change my buffer again xD
Any tips for me a beginner?
Btw thank u very much on answering my question )_


----------



## theawesomecuber (Nov 12, 2017)

Horhe said:


> _Ok. Now, I'll continue studying 3style on corners. But now, my buffer is UFR and will never change my buffer again xD
> Any tips for me a beginner?
> Btw thank u very much on answering my question )_


I haven't switched to 3style myself, but I have listened and read to many who have. At this point you have 2 possible future paths:

1. You "freestyle" the commutators, using whatever comes to your mind. This means that you never have to make a list or look at other lists. Eventually, you will have a mental list for every case. The advantage of this is that it is easier, the disadvantage is that you use worse than optimal commutators. 

2. You learn optimal commutators, case by case, letter by letter, until you have the best commutators for you. This is will take much more time to use, since you have to decide what commutators to use, and then remember them, but it will ultimately result in better commutators.

Obviously, I'm listing the two extremes. For example, someone who only learns commutators from other lists for cases that give them trouble. Or people who start with intuitive commutators and then replace them with better commutators.

anyway, I think my advice would be to have a plan. Being proficient at 3style is a massive goal, so the strategy for success involves knowing what to do.

Good luck!


----------



## Horhe (Nov 13, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> I haven't switched to 3style myself, but I have listened and read to many who have. At this point you have 2 possible future paths:
> 
> 1. You "freestyle" the commutators, using whatever comes to your mind. This means that you never have to make a list or look at other lists. Eventually, you will have a mental list for every case. The advantage of this is that it is easier, the disadvantage is that you use worse than optimal commutators.
> 
> ...


Do you have a list of 3style algs (which is the optimal hehehe) 
Jeez I want to learn 3style and using it efficiently
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 13, 2017)

Horhe said:


> Do you have a list of 3style algs (which is the optimal hehehe)
> Jeez I want to learn 3style and using it efficiently
> Thank you very much!!!



http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/


----------



## Horhe (Nov 13, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/


Is it complete?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Horhe said:


> Is it complete?



In what way?


----------



## Horhe (Nov 15, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> In what way?


Nevermind hahaha btw thank you!


----------



## Sixstringcal (Nov 15, 2017)

Tfw you misread it and read it as "Finding best way to suffer"


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 15, 2017)

Sixstringcal said:


> Tfw you misread it and read it as "Finding best way to suffer"



Do you need glasses?


----------

